# OHSS AFTER TIGGER SHOT



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all

Anyone give me advice or relate to any of this. I took my trigger shot on Friday at 11am after my gynecologist said I had two eggs that were ready.  Friday and sat night we tried, 3am Sunday I woke up with server pain and a massive swollen tummy. I contact my clinic went in for a scan and said ohss, it's Thursday tomorrow still swollen tummy and still alot of pain. They said it will go away soon.. I'm worried. Pregnancy test today and showing positive..  Is that just the hcg shot still in my system? Any hp would be grateful.


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

How many days post ovulation are you?


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

This is the thing I don't no. I took my trigger shot on Friday I don't no when I ovulated.. They say 36 hrs after.. What u think


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it's likely to be the trigger shot that's showing as the positive as you possibly ovulated sat/sun so 3/4 dpo a fertilised egg doesn't reach embryo stage until day 5 and it's around that stage it would start to implant and secrete hcg. 

If you know the doseage of trigger shot you had its possible to work out when that will leave your system and figure out when you could pick up a natural rise in your hcg


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, it was 250 mg.. I'm very badly swollen.. My tummy was 25 waist up to 35 at the minute. Total nightmare. I will Leave it another week. I just want this ohss away desperately.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

So I'm currently 15/16 dpo and my tummy has went down today from the ohss, I did a pregnancy test yesterday and the day before using first response.. I got two positive result but lines were faint but u definitely could see two lines.. I rang the clinic and she advised me to test tomorrow.. Today I'm having period cramps and starting to worry. My breast are really sore and I'm having a constant headache past two days.. Would this be a trigger result..  I'm very confused with the trigger shots.. Its been 15 days since my trigger. What do you all think?


----------

